# The best gun that got away from you



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you are anything like me you have traded off or sold a gun you deeply regretted, or you lusted after a gun that was just out of reach or didn't work out. I have so many in both categories that it turned me into a gun hoarder that nearly refuses to sell or trade off a gun and one that makes me buy guns just because they were too good of deal to pass up on. But I have two such guns no longer or never in my possession that I still feel the sting of. Two guns that haunt my dreams.

Gun #1: When I started in LE a company down south was selling mismatched milsurp M1 Carbines for $179 each (shipped) to law enforcement only. All you needed was a signed letter from the Chief, proof of occupation and a money order. I had $400 in savings and was waiting for the Chief to sign the letterhead when a buddy offered to sell me one of those brand new Glock 17's that just came out on the market. I bought the Glock and passed on the M1's. 

Gun #2: Purchased a used like new Browning Hi Power MKII (MKIII transitional gun) for $375. The original owner had Novak tritium sights installed and the hammer modded so no bite. It was a very well made gun and a sweet shooter with grip ergos that fit me like a glove, but since the department said no single action carry guns on duty or off, I traded it off for a S&W 6904. Stupid. Some months ago I looked at some used HP's and they were over $650 each in VG condition. :brickwall:

I could go on but I have to stop and take a long hard look at my life.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

decfrvtyuiol,mnjgfd


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have been wanting a Savage 99 , lever action rifle , chambered in .308, for many years. IMO the best LA Rifle ever made.

Chambered in 300 savage are more common, but, 308 very rare.

Last year , walked into my local Pawn Shop, and OMG, he had one, like new, couldn't believe my eyes. 

I buy lots of guns from this Pawn shop, so I know the owner well.

Didn't have the $600 (down from $850) with me, it was late Friday evening, he was about to close,

So I told him I would be back in the morning.

He opens at 9 am Sat, so I shuffle off to the shop, about 9:30 am,

Walk in , and the gun wasn't on the rack,

The owner wasn't there , his worker was opening , 
So I ask him if, Paul had put the rifle away for me,

He said a guy just walked out the door with that rifle, OMG, I couldn't believe it, 
I was dissapointed to say the least, 
He said he got $800 for it.

I still cry over that one, 
Never have seen another one.

yep I got a bunch of stories like that.

I never sell or trade a gun.



Jim


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I had to sell my Romanian AK47 last year to make some car repairs. I'm more likely to buy another AR before I get an AK but the price just keeps going up on AKs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I try to never think about the ones that got away or the ones I have sold. I try to only look forward. And besides it is bad for a grown man to cry.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hiwall said:


> I try to never think about the ones that got away or the ones I have sold. I try to only look forward. And besides it is bad for a grown man to cry.


I'd forgive you for crying over a gun. As long as you didn't need a hug from someone with a safety pin.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That would be the Kimber I gave away to someone close to me.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

The only gun I regret getting rid of was a Dan Wesson 357 with four different interchangeable barrels and shrouds. 2",4", 6" and 8" barrels. I loved that pistol but convinced myself I wanted / needed a 25 /06 . Wrong trade, wrong caliber. just plain wrong. Ended up trading 25/06 for a 243. Still have the 243, I never traded another gun. Buy and keep it now.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

a nice little semi-auto complete with a swastika emblazoned holster, which was brought home by a WWII vet. $75. I didn't have that much money to spare. Wish I had.....


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

1) 40 Years ago, before I was a cop, I sold a camper to some guy. I was asking $1000 for the camper, but the buyer could only muster up $940. I said that wasn't good enough, so he gave me his M-1 Carbine for the remaining $60. Since I really needed that money, I sold that carbine to a friend for the same $60. Boy, was that a mistake!

2) 6 years ago, during my divorce, my ex tried taking ALL of my guns. I needed to prove that all guns in my collection were purchased before the marriage. I succeeded, all except for my Walther PPKS .380, which I carried as my back up weapon in an ankle holster for over 10 years. Yep, she ended up getting that gun and I have been sick to my stomach ever since. These things are really pricey these days! This was another mistake!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

havasu said:


> all except for my Walther PPKS .380, which I carried as my back up weapon in an ankle holster for over 10 years. Yep, she ended up getting that gun and I have been sick to my stomach ever since. These things are really pricey these days! This was another mistake!


Dear god no! :gaah:

I will have a good thought for you.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Had an opportunity many years ago to purchase an M1 Garand. Passed on it because I thought $500 was a high price - just too big of a hit to my checking account. Yeah, that was stupid.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I only had a time machine and $1,000...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I remember some of those, 
I guess we all missed out on some of those.

I grabbed one of these years ago for $79

Hex reciever, Tula MFG, 1933, shoots perfect.









Jim


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Smith & Wesson Model 19 with 4" barrel in Chrome.

Bought it off a co-worker who was moving to New Zealand for $150.

It was a safe queen for me, so when someone offered me $400 for it, I jumped on it.

Looking back, that's the ONE firearm I wish I still had. Had a DA trigger that was as smooth as pulling a hot knife through warm butter...


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

2 come to mind. First was a Ruger Mini14 ranch model. Bought it just before Clinton took office. I traded it for a Nice Sig pistol that I carry most all the time. I like the pistol, but still miss the rifle.
2nd one was a Ruger .44 with 6" barrel. I got a good deal on it and in less than a month almost doubled my money which I needed at the time. I still regret letting that pistol go. The only other one I've ever let go was a SKS that I tripled y money on. I never cared for it anyway.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I traded a pre-war mosin for a box of lionel train stuff for my son a couple years ago. Not too happy about that one ether. When did they become collectables?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I traded a pre-war mosin for a box of lionel train stuff for my son a couple years ago. Not too happy about that one ether. When did they become collectables?


Every time a batch of surplus rifles, handguns or ammo comes in the time to buy is now. Because as soon as they dry up suddenly they are worth twice as much if you want to buy one and half as much if you want to sell one. Your only hope is just hold onto it until people forget about how cheap they once were. It's the nature of metal money.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Held a Thompson once back in the 1970’s, a friend pulled it out of the closet one night. Two of the round magazines for it included. Said it was his Grandfathers and that it just sat in the closet. He offered to sell it to me, don’t remember the price, but it was more than I had at the time... and more than a young man could “waste” on a firearm back then.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

havasu said:


> 1) 40 Years ago, before I was a cop, I sold a camper to some guy. I was asking $1000 for the camper, but the buyer could only muster up $940. I said that wasn't good enough, so he gave me his M-1 Carbine for the remaining $60. Since I really needed that money, I sold that carbine to a friend for the same $60. Boy, was that a mistake!
> 
> 2) 6 years ago, during my divorce, my ex tried taking ALL of my guns. I needed to prove that all guns in my collection were purchased before the marriage. I succeeded, all except for my Walther PPKS .380, which I carried as my back up weapon in an ankle holster for over 10 years. Yep, she ended up getting that gun and I have been sick to my stomach ever since. These things are really pricey these days! This was another mistake!


Updated information.... I have been pretty vocal to my family about losing that Walther PPKS, because for that (b)witch to go after my guns was hitting below the belt. Well, low and behold, my son (who is also a deputy with hundreds if not thousands of guns) showed me a picture of a brand new Walther PPKS through my phone. Since my birthday coming up in about a week, I have a strange suspicion that my son is going to get me my lost gun back. I will let you all know in a week or so!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

The only gun I've ever let go was a ruger model 44, semi auto .44 mag rifle. Stupidest stupid mistake I've made. Now i don't get rid of my guns. And i will get another model 44 again, just don't know when....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> If I only had a time machine and $1,000...


My dad has an m1. It's really fun to shot! I got a deer with it in my teens, 2 shots to drop it but my first shot wasn't the best.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

[.;l,kmjhngtrbedxfgvhbjnm,.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

A mint usgi m1carbine that was 5 miles from me but (across state lines). A buddy of a buddy kind of deal and the 88 year old owner just wanted to get it to someone who would appreciate it. The price was $250 but while I was trying to find out about the rules regarding a purchase from another State, I lost it to another guy.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sorry I sold my Desert Eagle 50 A&E. It hurt to shoot it but a good conversation piece. Also a gun dealer friend offered me a 10 gauge lever action cheap and I passed it up. Sorry every since. I could have bought it for $375 and he ended up selling it for $1,700.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

My Ruger GP100 Royal Phoenix. 1 of only 589 made.

Sold it to a buddy last year.
http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-GP100RP.htm


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

A 22 lr rem. (think) 521 S with scroll work and very nice stock. It was the most accurate 22 I had ever had. That was about 45 years ago. It was the one with rear locking lugs at the bridge area.


----------



## grizzinak (Dec 23, 2017)

I regret every gun I got rid of and swore I would never do it again. Divorce had me selling everything except the bare essentials. 3 or 4 .357's, a couple of really nice 30-30's, 44, a few ruger rifles, and the list goes on farther than I want to remember...

My collection has since grown but recently I picked up a tavor X95 and now I'm thinking about getting rid of the AR to pay for another tavor in .308


----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

Bought a semi auto UZI made in Israel in 1982. Needed money and sold it. Think I paid 500 for it. Even had a warranty card sighed by Maj. Uzi Gali. Never should have sold it.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

A double barrel 20 gauge muzzleloader, went back the second day of a gun show and it was gone. But once I had an opportunity to get a little .410 and I scarfed that right up.


----------

